# HR21-700: 0x022B Issues / Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR21-700: 0x022B
Staggered National Release began 4/23/2008

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126741

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

It's funny, Until this software version, the last few CE's fixed all of the issues that I was having. Blank recordings, trick play problems, and slow menus and guide were eliminated from my machine. Then I get this software, all problems come back and in the case of the slow guide, has almost made the guide unusable. Now, I can't go back to the NR because this software is the NR.

I wonder why the software I feel works great is so bad for everyone else(audio problems and recording permissions) and the software that is terrible for me works so well for everyone else. When it fixes me it breaks them and when it fixes them it breaks me.

I may just need to contact Directv about getting it replaced with an HR21 that will make me like everyone else.  (not going to contact Directv about the CE!!!!)


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

The third time in less than a week, a tuner has gone out. It can be either tuner-1 or tuner-2. Do a reboot and the missing tuner is back. Question, is it the hardware or software?

Thank You Bob H.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a question about this


> Added "Cancel This Recording, Cancel All in the Series-Link?" dialog query if canceling a live TV recording of a SERIES-LINK's episode


Exactly how do you trigger the dialog? I've been using 22B since the CE and have never seen this, despite trying to stop live recordings.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a problem with this latest SW release that I have not observed before. 

I have experienced freezing of the picture during FF and live viewing. I hope this is a one time anomaly that won't reappear.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

HR21-700: 0x022B

Audio and Video dropout for a fraction of a second during American Idol on channel 88 FoxE NY. 

Seems to happen at random intervals during live viewing and playback, can consistently repeat after rewind. 

Appears to occur at different points in time on my 2 DVRs.

Seems to be occuring on this channel only and I've only noticed it during American Idol (could be the HD?)

Signal Strength is good and is 97 on 119-T24 (if that's the correct location)


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

This morning my TV had a "Acquiring Guide Data" box displayed and none of the channels would show, I got some error msg . I selected more info and eventually got to a "Advanced Guide Data" option and it started to download. After 5-10 min of 0% I did a RBR and everything seems ok now. In one of the screens it said to do a RBR if the progress is stuck at 0% for more than 2 minutes. I'm guessing this is due to the 022b download that occurred at 2:36am on my HR21. I never ran into this behavior with a previous NR, hope it's not a bad sign...*fingers double crossed*.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Typicall that means your system had an issue locking onto the SAT signal during the restart.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ramey said:


> HR21-700: 0x022B
> 
> Audio and Video dropout for a fraction of a second during American Idol on channel 88 FoxE NY.
> 
> ...


So you got the version via the CE method?

Those types of brakeups... could be on the transmission end of things (either from the affiliate source, or DirecTV's pickup spot, or the encoding process).

Considering that it is repeatable with rewinds.

Both units had different brakeups on the same channel (both on FOX-HD) ?


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So you got the version via the CE method?
> 
> Those types of brakeups... could be on the transmission end of things (either from the affiliate source, or DirecTV's pickup spot, or the encoding process).
> 
> ...


CE, Yes

Correct, Both units had different breakups (duration and timeline) both on FOXE-HD.

That's the only reason that I posted this issue here.


----------



## TSC17 (Dec 16, 2007)

For those who have the update, and previously had DD issues with Ox221...did it fix the problem?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TSC17 said:


> For those who have the update, and previously had DD issues with Ox221...did it fix the problem?


Yes, many of those that previously reported DD issues (no dd on optical outputs)... have reported that it does work now.


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

TSC17 said:


> For those who have the update, and previously had DD issues with Ox221...did it fix the problem?


I see you have the Denon AVR-5700, as I do. 0x022b definitely fixed the DD problem I was having.


----------



## TSC17 (Dec 16, 2007)

seymouru said:


> I see you have the Denon AVR-5700, as I do. 0x022b definitely fixed the DD problem I was having.


Perfect...thanks! Now I just need to hold my breathe to get the update.

BTW...nice choice in receivers! The 5700 may be getting a bit older, but they're still incredible pieces of equipment.


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

TSC17 said:


> Perfect...thanks! Now I just need to hold my breathe to get the update.
> 
> BTW...nice choice in receivers! The 5700 may be getting a bit older, but they're still incredible pieces of equipment.


Yep, an all-time classic!!

Hope you enjoy the return of DD when you get 0x022b. I sure did!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

say-what said:


> I have a question about this
> Exactly how do you trigger the dialog? I've been using 22B since the CE and have never seen this, despite trying to stop live recordings.


OK, figured this out, if you hit the "record" button during live viewing you get the new dialog - the one button I didn't try


----------



## wmarkw (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm a newbie with this receiver. I hope I'm not breaking the rules asking these questions: One, is there a way to see what software version I'm running? I did not see anything in the set up menu. Second, do these updates happen as soon as you power on or do you have to manually select it? I leave my dvr on all the time so I would need to power off, and then power on I'm thinking. If this isn't the appropriate thread please direct me. Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

say-what said:


> OK, figured this out, if you hit the "record" button during live viewing you get the new dialog - the one button I didn't try


Something I've never done - I've always hit the STOP button to cancel a "live" recording ...

I was never aware there was even a problem with hitting "REC" during a live recording.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

wmarkw said:


> I'm a newbie with this receiver. I hope I'm not breaking the rules asking these questions: One, is there a way to see what software version I'm running? I did not see anything in the set up menu. Second, do these updates happen as soon as you power on or do you have to manually select it? I leave my dvr on all the time so I would need to power off, and then power on I'm thinking. If this isn't the appropriate thread please direct me. Thanks.


Couple of ways to check your version:

1) press and hold the "info" button on the remote until the info screen appears
2) press "menu", "parental, Fav's & Setup", "System Setup", "Info & Test"

The downloads happen automatically, generally around 2am whether the unit is on or in standby


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

wmarkw said:


> I'm a newbie with this receiver. I hope I'm not breaking the rules asking these questions: One, is there a way to see what software version I'm running? I did not see anything in the set up menu.


Hit MENU and select "Parental, Fav's & Setup", then "System Setup", then press SELECT on "Info & Test". (Shortcut: Press INFO for three seconds.) You'll see the version on the new screen after it is generated.



> Second, do these updates happen as soon as you power on or do you have to manually select it? I leave my dvr on all the time so I would need to power off, and then power on I'm thinking. If this isn't the appropriate thread please direct me. Thanks.


The relese is staggered so you'll receive it when it's "your time" (per DIRECTV's own schedule), but you don't have to do anything to get it, and you don't have to worry if your DVR is on or off - when it's time, it will get it.


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

1st blank recording with 0x022B I had 3 shows scheduled to record and Deadliest catch was lowest in the priority list (Ya I know I need to change this).The Mrs. 2 recordings recorded fine (thank goodness lol...).In the Schedular Deadliest catch said it would not record at the scheduled time it had the orange X in the todo list. However it was rebroadcast at 11pm that nite and the series link had that one scheduled as well. However when I went to watch it I had a blank recording.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I guess I can expect to lose the ability to view jpgs on media share. I purposley rolled back to the the previous NR 0x0221 to fix the problem of not being able to access pictures brought on by 0x0225. It looks like I'm going to be right where I was last week (no slide shows).

Bob


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

Started receiving searching for signal on turner 2; lost signal strength (0 on all even, 40's and 50's on odds). This was cured with a RBR. 

Lost video on media share on both HR21-700 and HR20-700. Pictures and audio works fine on both.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Spot-checked about 2 dozen HR21-700 recordings since the s/w download last Friday night and 20 of them started "late". They were at least 5 seconds later than the same recordings on one of my HR20-700's. Both units running 0x022b.

FWIW, HR20-700 recordings were almost 100% "on-time", and have been for several weeks. Would be great if you could please apply the same "clock round-up" fixes to the HR21's. TIA. /steve


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

Got the update early yesterday morning. Everything OK all day yesterday except when I got up this morning unit would turn on but no pic just a grey screen. Completely frozen- would not even turn off. RBR has fixed, at least for now.

Keith


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Had several searching for signal on tuner 2. Menu reboot fixed the problem.

Continue to have a problem with 30sec skip. Sometimes it acts like it sticks or begins to fast forward. Hitting play or reverse usually fixes this.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> Continue to have a problem with 30sec skip. Sometimes it acts like it sticks or begins to fast forward. Hitting play or reverse usually fixes this.


Have a similar issue with 30SLIP. 2 or 3 SLIPS will work as expected, but sometimes the 4th or 5th click will pause first, then slowly start to resume playback in a herky-jerky fashion, taking up to 20 seconds or more to straighten itself out on it's own.

Only an issue on my 0x0229b HR21's, tho, and not on my 0x0229b HR20's. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

First blank recording since 0x022b, but same as all the past ones... 60 minutes of gray screen that I can FFX4 through that apparently took up little to no disk space, because there was no change in % free after I deleted it.

Show was last night's _Law & Order_ (and Jesse Martin's final episode!), at 10PM on WNBC MPEG-4 in NY. _CSI:NY_ recorded just fine at the same time on WCBS MPEG-4.

Fortunately, this episode recorded just fine on our bedroom HR20-700, also running 0x0229b, so we'll still be able to watch it.

/steve


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Came home to an unresponsive unit - had to unplug to revive it. I had left the unit in standby on local HD ch 4.


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Came home this evening to the screen saver active, with audio from WLS, ABC 7 in Chicago. I did leave the receiver powered on with 818 (XM) selected last night when I powered off the TV around 2:30am.

At 7pm tonight, the receiver changed the other tuner to WMAQ, NBC 5 to record "Are you smarter than a 5th grader", however the recording came up with gray screen for the complete 2 hour length of the program. At 8pm the active tuner changed from the 818 to WLS, ABC 7 to record "Gray's Anatomy". I came home durring this recording, and found the screen saver active with the audio from Gray's Anatomy.

Pressing the up arrow on the remote worked to awaken the receiver from the screen saver. I stopped the recording on the other tuner (since it was complete gray screen for the first 1 hour 45 miuntes, and started changing channels. All channels I tried came up with "Searching for Signal".

Ended up doing a menu reset, and everything appears to be working properly (all signal levels good) on both tuners now.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

say-what said:


> I have a question about this
> Exactly how do you trigger the dialog? I've been using 22B since the CE and have never seen this, despite trying to stop live recordings.


You also get this dialog when deleting a SL.


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

Three distinct problems since the upgrade:

1. Men in Trees shows as being recorded in history but does not show as available
2. Survivor shows as canceled and did not record tonight but shows in the to do list for next week
3. Universe on the history channel seems to have an artificial letterbox format, vertical looks squished, had to change TV output to 14:7 to get a symmetrical image.

The above may not be caused by the software, but it really doesn't matter. D* will deny they have a problem and they'll screw something else up fixing these problems. I told my guys last week that if they didn't improve on customer found defects the only place they could work would be D* - looks like they're a couple of cuts above the bozos at D* - maybe I'll give them the weekend off.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

My unit was functioning just stinking fine until this friggin update.

Whenever I 30skip forward more than 2 or 3 times the video slows and the audio skips. The only way to fix it is to stop playback and then resume.

It reminds me of my POS R15 I had.

DTV, WHAT DID YOU DO? You are killing me.

Edit - I was recording another show while watching survivor.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Have a similar issue with 30SLIP. 2 or 3 SLIPS will work as expected, but sometimes the 4th or 5th click will pause first, then slowly start to resume playback in a herky-jerky fashion, taking up to 20 seconds or more to straighten itself out on it's own.


Also having this problem. Never saw it before this release.

jdg


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

New problem: had a PPV showing pop up in my Playlist. I deleted it, and it didn't seem to be any space freed-up (PPV was empty).

Go without saying that I didn't order anything, nor is there anyone else in the household.

jdg


----------



## vxman007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Got a blank recording of "Men in Trees" this past Wednesday night. I can fast forward through the whole hour of the recording, but there is only a blank screen and no video or sound. This doesn't happen very often, but is annoying when it does. It's happened for me with other firmware releases as well, so it's not new to this release (0x22b). Just reporting that it's still a problem with this firmware version.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Still having issues with trying to stop recordings for shows I'm watching live. Last night I tried to stop Survivor from recording by pressing the stop button on the remote while watching as I normally do, but couldn't without going into the playlist or guide. Nothing else was recording at the time or scheduled to record until 8:30 (Scrubs and South Park)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

say-what said:


> Still having issues with trying to stop recordings for shows I'm watching live. Last night I tried to stop Survivor from recording by pressing the stop button on the remote while watching as I normally do, but couldn't without going into the playlist or guide. Nothing else was recording at the time or scheduled to record until 8:30 (Scrubs and South Park)


I could be totally wrong about this, but if you're truly watching "LIVE", it seems to me that STOP is not an applicable function in that context, since you otherwise can't "stop" LIVE TV.

OTOH, if you were playing back _Survivor _from the PLAYLIST, even while the recording was still in progress, I would expect STOP to bring you to that show's OPTIONS screen, from where you could DELETE the recording.

When I want to STOP and DELETE a recording in progress, I usually go to the PLAYLIST and "dash dash" it, since it's invariably the first or second show on the LIST.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## macguitar (Jan 23, 2008)

Wifey had Lost set to record last night (as part of a series), and it showed up in the log as "This episode was canceled by the viewer. (1)", but, without question, none of us canceled it. 

Also, it shows up in the History log as 10:01PM, but the show is supposed to start as 10:00PM. Next week, it shows up in the TO Do list as starting at 10:02PM. Weird, huh?

Anyway, it's still on her To Do list, and in the prioritizer, but obviously she's not happy about missing her favorite show.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Under those circumstances, I would delete my SP for Lost and reenter it. That is just too weird, like the SP got corrupted or something.


----------



## malice95 (Jan 6, 2008)

Since this update I have been having the same problems as everyone else.. 

Zero length recordings
Late recordings, 
Missing guide data, 
Random searching for signal for no reason,
Very slow guide,
Etc...

Overall this has been a really lousey release. I thnk their QA dept was asleep
at the wheel for this one. 

Mike


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Having problems with the searching for sat 771 ( even with good sat signals). Soft rebooted but system froze shortly after ( even front buttons didn't work) forced to do a RBR.


----------



## macca (Dec 31, 2007)

Update to 22B 4/23 2:30am. 
Blank recordings of Grey's Anatomy and Lost from KABC Los Angeles last night (4/24).


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Just had my first occurrence of the dreaded "Searching for Satellite 2" error while watching MLBEI. Menu reboot performed.


----------



## chuck5395 (Nov 7, 2007)

Blank recording of Dr Who last night on SciFi HD


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

chuck5395 said:


> Blank recording of Dr Who last night on SciFi HD


What software release were you running last night when that recording was made? Was it the NR for HR21-700? Or if a CE release, which version?


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Two blank (no space) recordings last night: Moonlight and Numbers on L.A. CBS.

NR; Successfully Recording/watching 604 during the recording periods. All satellite signal levels are normal.

jdg


----------



## NoOTA (Apr 7, 2008)

Ramey said:


> HR21-700: 0x022B
> 
> Audio and Video dropout for a fraction of a second during American Idol on channel 88 FoxE NY.
> 
> ...


I have the SAME thing. D* replaced my hr21-700 with a HR21-100 because of this when it was 2 days old. Every week since that, I have the SAME problem , so the swap replaced hardware that wasn't at fault. It is on the 88 FoxE feed of AI. The skips are in the same general place, when I go back and view the recording, but not the same exact locations. Something is not right and I'm glad to someone else has the same problem.

NoOTA.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

It's been stuck on 1% complete for about a half hour what do I do. It hasn't moved at all.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Bogus 771 error (searching for signal). Reset and all channels working fine.

I'm guessing it happened it the HR21 tried to switch to the TNT (245) NBA game at 5:30 EDT. Games taping on 604 continued fine.

Note: One thing different from my normal practices: I checked the satellite signal levels in the morning in prep for posting blank recording info in the CE forum thread. Guess I won't be doing that again anytime soon.

jdg


----------



## bobrap (Dec 17, 2005)

This is scary reading all this:eek2: I switched from Dish (which didn't give me any problems ) because of the hd channels on DTV. Now it seems I have to reboot whenever I want to watch anything. Am I alone with this reboot problem and is there a fix? I'm running 0x221. Thanks. OOPS...wrong section:blush:


----------



## bbeeman (Feb 13, 2008)

First hiccup since the upgrade to 0x022B.

One unit was completely unresponsive this morning. Took an RBR to wake it up.

Seems normal now. This unit is only about three weeks old, but has been stable up to now.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Two issues since update:

1. Was unresponsive to remote requiring a RBR yesterday evening watching WGN.
2. Have been experiencing picture/video dropouts during playback of recordings. Sometimes as short as 5 seconds, some as long as 35 seconds.


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had the remote/unit completely become unresponsive last night and again just now while watching the hockey playoffs. Had to do a RBR. Of course, this made me miss the game by SEVERAL minutes due to the slow as molassass download. 

DirecTV is a joke. I've had nothing but one problem after another (stuttering audio, audio drops, 771 searching for sats, etc) from the various software updates and HR21 in general. Each update fixes some things and creates new issues. I'm really contemplating dumping D* after only 2+ months.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

my Hr21-700 locked up last night with the screensaver on and also today after I watched it for a bit and then turned it off. When I went to turn it back on - nada...had to do the red button reset for the 2nd time in 2days.


----------



## Uxorious (Apr 12, 2008)

bobrap said:


> This is scary reading all this:eek2: I switched from Dish (which didn't give me any problems ) because of the hd channels on DTV. Now it seems I have to reboot whenever I want to watch anything. Am I alone with this reboot problem and is there a fix? I'm running 0x221. Thanks. OOPS...wrong section:blush:


Yeah bad move buddy. DirecTV has officially turned to ****.
I just got home from a weekend away ... DVR was off and wouldn't turn on. Had to push the hard reset button. And guess what it hadn't done all weekend. Lovely.
Time to shop around for another carrier.


----------



## cuzzoni (Jun 9, 2007)

I have been so frustrated with DirecTV ever since they switched to their own DVR, my Tivo was a dream. Now I am never confident that my favorite shows will record. I actually leased a second DVR (HR20 and HR21) hoping that my odds would be good that only one would screw-up at a time. Well this weekend, both of my DVRs went dead. Both needed to be unplugged from the wall to reboot, both have been rebooted at least 3 times since yesterday, they still randomly record the wrong channel, both give that darn "searching for authorized content" message, both have one or the other tuner die at random.

I seriously am ready to sue Directv for my money back on these tuners and switch to Dish.

CB


----------



## brh056 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well the latest software release has not been great for me either. Jittery quick skip as others have reported and I have had to reset 3 times now because of an unresponsive unit. Can we go back to the previous release? Everything was dandy for me then.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Had my first system lockup with my HR21-700 last night. 0x22b with external SATA drive (Antec MX-1 + Seagate 1TB desktop drive). 

Symptoms: Current channel playing, no remote or front-panel commands accepted, no remote blink. Required RBR.

Path: Was looking through To-Do and Playlist, then returned to live TV and had no further control.

Repeatable: Hopefully not.

Note: this same type of failure happened Saturday with my HR20-700 (22b). Both units had been rock-solid until this update. Connected to Denon via HDMI (equipment below).


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

macguitar said:


> Wifey had Lost set to record last night (as part of a series), and it showed up in the log as "This episode was canceled by the viewer. (1)", but, without question, none of us canceled it.
> 
> Also, it shows up in the History log as 10:01PM, but the show is supposed to start as 10:00PM. Next week, it shows up in the TO Do list as starting at 10:02PM. Weird, huh?
> 
> Anyway, it's still on her To Do list, and in the prioritizer, but obviously she's not happy about missing her favorite show.


This may be answered elsewhere but if not, here is why. Lost has moved to the 10:00 slot AFTER Gray's Anatomy which has a history of messing around with run times. Seems that ABC manages to update the info to the guide so that the times are actually correct, unlike American Idol (Fox) which always gets cut if it runs over. You can always pad the times unless you record both of them (Lost and Grey's)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ramalama said:


> This may be answered elsewhere but if not, here is why. Lost has moved to the 10:00 slot AFTER Gray's Anatomy which has a history of messing around with run times. Seems that ABC manages to update the info to the guide so that the times are actually correct, unlike American Idol (Fox) which always gets cut if it runs over. You can always pad the times unless you record both of them (Lost and Grey's)


Since Gray's and Lost are both on the same network and are back-to-back, you can safely pad Gray's Anatomy to end late and pad Lost to start early, and this will not cause a conflict for either show, and it will use only one tuner. This means you can have a show on another channel recording during Gray's and Lost, and you can still record Gray's and Lost with padding.


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Since Gray's and Lost are both on the same network and are back-to-back, you can safely pad Gray's Anatomy to end late and pad Lost to start early, and this will not cause a conflict for either show, and it will use only one tuner. This means you can have a show on another channel recording during Gray's and Lost, and you can still record Gray's and Lost with padding.


I know that this is supposed to work and I've tried doing it: but when I do, I've encountered situations where the 2nd show does not record. If I look in the history it gives me some message that recording was "cancelled" or "no longer available". It doesn't do this every time, but more than half of time.

I've got an HR21-700. It has done this on every software release.


----------



## markbox (Apr 12, 2008)

Noticed HR21-700 / 0x22b unresponsive to remote last night
at 10:45PM and was supposed to be recording. Power was on,
front panel buttons were also unresponsive. Had to RBR. After
reset the scheduled recording started up on its own. Also 
noticed that although I have Lost set as a series link and it
appears in my ToDo list for next week the entry in the guide
did not show the series link icon (other programs set as 
series links for that night did show the icon).
_
Luckily I have a SD DirecTiVo and a Comcast HD DVR as backups.
It's a shame we need multiple DVRs and multiple providers to
ensure coverage of our entertainment needs.


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

Unit was frozen and unresponsive to front panel buttons. 

Red button got me back rolling. 

When watching live tv but delayed a few minutes (Had to pause cuz my kid was crying on the baby monitor) came back and held down skip to end to catch up to live and video started studdering and audio was skipping. Had to go back a few seconds to get rid of studdering.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

FredZ said:


> I know that this is supposed to work and I've tried doing it: but when I do, I've encountered situations where the 2nd show does not record. If I look in the history it gives me some message that recording was "cancelled" or "no longer available". It doesn't do this every time, but more than half of time.
> 
> I've got an HR21-700. It has done this on every software release.


With seeing a post here and there specific to issues with recording "Lost", my guess is that's it a problem specific to "Lost" (what a coincidence). I've had SL set up for "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" and Oprah's Big Give with padding and had no problems. Yesterday "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" was split into two 1 hr programs and it also recorded fine with padding.


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Triple Tap?

Does this only work on the latest CE release Friday 4-25 on the 
HR20-700 only?

Tried on other HR21-700 and HR20-100 with no results?

Sure does speed things up in search. Thanks D*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FYRPLG said:


> Triple Tap?
> 
> Does this only work on the latest CE release Friday 4-25 on the
> HR20-700 only?
> ...


Yes, it only works on the HR20-700 CE version 0x22E


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

gnahc79 said:


> With seeing a post here and there specific to issues with recording "Lost", my guess is that's it a problem specific to "Lost" (what a coincidence). I've had SL set up for "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" and Oprah's Big Give with padding and had no problems. Yesterday "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" was split into two 1 hr programs and it also recorded fine with padding.


Actually, the problem is not with "Lost". The place that I have seen the problem is when I setup to recored all of the Monday night commedies on CBS (Big Bang, 2 1/2 Men, How I Met Your Mother, and Christene). Since these shows start and stop times seem to blend into each other, I set it up to start each of them 2 minutes early and expected the padding to work since they are on the same channel. However, if the other tuner is also recording another program during this time, the overlapped shows get cancelled (however, if you check the todo list before they start, it shows that they WILL record -- it is such a liar!).


----------



## scubadivergirl (Feb 7, 2008)

I tried to bring the DVR out of standby tonight and it would not respond to either the remote control or front panel. I had to reset using the red button.

Sadly, the recording it was supposed to have made never got done since the lockup appears to have happened before the 9pm start time.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

I am still getting a bonk when trying to pause after the HR21-700 has been idle for an unknown amount of time. In order to get ANY trick play to work I have to go to GUIDE then EXIT. Then trick play will work.

THIS SOFTWARE IS COMPLETELY AGGRAVATING.


----------



## Alamei (Apr 29, 2008)

Just piping in as another user experiencing the lockups on my HR21 (no external HD or other connections). I have been able to return it to normal with an RBR each time, but it often misses recording several shows due to the freezing. I just got the setup installed last week, and I am extremely displeased by these issues. One of the main reasons I switched from my cable provider was to get away from the horrible DVR they had.


----------



## njeske (Apr 25, 2007)

scubadivergirl said:


> I tried to bring the DVR out of standby tonight and it would not respond to either the remote control or front panel. I had to reset using the red button.
> 
> Sadly, the recording it was supposed to have made never got done since the lockup appears to have happened before the 9pm start time.


I'll add my voice to the list of users experiencing the frozen boxes. It's happened twice in as many days. Both times causing recordings to be missed. RBR is required to wake up the box. No external drives in my setup, just the box.


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

So far I haven't had any serious issues, other than a RBR yesterday during the Sharks game. The entire unit was unresponsive. Since then it's been fine, including my series links. The guide seems as responsive as the last software update.

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

bobrap said:


> This is scary reading all this:eek2: I switched from Dish (which didn't give me any problems ) because of the hd channels on DTV. Now it seems I have to reboot whenever I want to watch anything. Am I alone with this reboot problem and is there a fix? I'm running 0x221. Thanks. OOPS...wrong section:blush:


Both my boxes have been very stable for some time. This release, though, seems to have issues.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

I thought I would add this to this thread in hopes it will help.
connected with Component Video to the TV and a Digital Coaxial to my Yamaha HTR-5920 I lose audio when selecting a channel from the Guide or when going into a Recorded program or Switching from an HD to SD channel and vice verse.
If I change the source on the Yamaha receiver then go back to the DirecTv source the Audio comes back. This happens on both SD and HD channels. Local and Conus.

I have tried this with Dolby Digital ON and OFF same results.
Trick play also will make the audio drop out as well.
The previous Ce had cleared this up.
( still on 22bCE version of this release)


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

FredZ said:


> Actually, the problem is not with "Lost". The place that I have seen the problem is when I setup to recored all of the Monday night commedies on CBS (Big Bang, 2 1/2 Men, How I Met Your Mother, and Christene). Since these shows start and stop times seem to blend into each other, I set it up to start each of them 2 minutes early and expected the padding to work since they are on the same channel. However, if the other tuner is also recording another program during this time, the overlapped shows get cancelled (however, if you check the todo list before they start, it shows that they WILL record -- it is such a liar!).


Well, as many screw ups that there are with this DVR, the above is not one of them as it is doing what it is designed to do (except maybe the To Do stuff).

However, many of us have asked for soft padding so that the DVR would automatically record say 1 minute early and late if the tuner was free and would start and stop at the exact time if it was not, that way, you would not need to add the 2 minutes and you would either get a recording 2 minutes extra or several in a row all teh correct time in your scenario with the beginning and end show having extra length. Either way, you would be covered.

It is one of the wish list items and was implemented in 1999 on the Dish Network DishPlayer and a couple of years later on the DirecTV UltimateTV by Microsoft.


----------



## greenelucky (Nov 3, 2007)

Just how is the Media Sharing improved? I don't see a change. 

Also does anyone know key tricks for browsing. If you have a lot of music scrolling can take for ever just to get to something you want.


----------



## jonesjj (Jun 4, 2007)

Woke up this morning to find all my receiver's had updated. Two Hr21's and one Hr20. One of the Hr21's upgraded ok the other had a blue screen saying "your receiver is unable to complete the startup process due to a hardware error." Tried a rbr and a power pull both no help. Downloads software again then same message. The receiver is only 2 months old.


----------



## markbox (Apr 12, 2008)

markbox said:


> Noticed that although I have Lost set as a series link and it
> appears in my ToDo list for next week the entry in the guide
> did not show the series link icon (other programs set as
> series links for that night did show the icon).


I need to withdraw the above issue. Last night I was looking
at my guide with no filter (I almost always use the HD only
filter) and noticed that I had mistakenly set the SD Lost as
my series link and it had the series link icon (oops).


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

I placed my unit into standby last night and it wouldn't turn on right now. A RBR fixed the problem.

No ESATA.
No networking.
25% free space.
Always in standby at night.
HDMI for video (native off), Toslink for audio.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Got home from work yesterday and the box wouldn't power up. Had to reboot with the red button. Several hours later, I changed channels and got the Searching for Sat error (771) but the sky was pretty clear. Did a reboot from the setup menu and it has been working fine since.

This version has been the worst I have seen (only been here for 3 months..DL most CEs)

Jerry


----------



## thumperyz69 (Feb 12, 2005)

greenelucky said:


> Just how is the Media Sharing improved? I don't see a change.
> 
> Also does anyone know key tricks for browsing. If you have a lot of music scrolling can take for ever just to get to something you want.


WOW...For me the media sharing is much improved:

- When I reboot my PC the HR20 still sees the content after it comes back and doesn't need to be rebooted also which is a huge plus

- For me now WMV files are even playing (I believe TVersity is transcoding them).

- The menus are much faster in media sharing

and this is only in the last hour I have been able to play with it.

T


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

I hope this is the right place to post this. I got the recent release on Thursday, and the first couple days it seemed to be fine, however ever since Sunday night every darn time I turn the thing on I have to reset it. Having been told that the RRB is not the way to go, I have been using the disconnecting the power cord method. So far I have had to do this a half dozen times - so many I cannot remember any more. Not using anything other than just tv shows - no internet, ondemand or any of that stuff. Should I call them or what?


----------



## raycline (Apr 30, 2008)

i lost ability to view any files and videos on the new upgrade


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Ramalama said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this. I got the recent release on Thursday, and the first couple days it seemed to be fine, however ever since Sunday night every darn time I turn the thing on I have to reset it. Having been told that the RRB is not the way to go, I have been using the disconnecting the power cord method. So far I have had to do this a half dozen times - so many I cannot remember any more. Not using anything other than just tv shows - no internet, ondemand or any of that stuff. Should I call them or what?


Actually, the RBR is better than pulling the plug as it does not abruptly power down the unit. However, teh RBR does pretty much shut the unit down dirty, disk wise, just as the pulling the plug would so it is the second to last resort.


----------



## Roquefort (Mar 19, 2008)

GLJones said:


> Got home from work yesterday and the box wouldn't power up. Had to reboot with the red button. Several hours later, I changed channels and got the Searching for Sat error (771) but the sky was pretty clear. Did a reboot from the setup menu and it has been working fine since.
> 
> This version has been the worst I have seen (only been here for 3 months..DL most CEs)
> 
> Jerry


Same here!! :mad2: Except for the "working fine" part!

Got a 771 OSD (SFSS...) at the beginning of NBC's Medium...

Wifey and I waited about 5 minutes before going to our master bedroom to watch it on our trusty HR10-250.

I came back to our living room an hour later and it was still searching for a signal...

Had to do a hard reboot.....<SIGH>

This s*cks!


----------



## yarrumc (Feb 21, 2008)

markbox said:


> I need to withdraw the above issue. Last night I was looking
> at my guide with no filter (I almost always use the HD only
> filter) and noticed that I had mistakenly set the SD Lost as
> my series link and it had the series link icon (oops).


Am I missing something... there is an HD only filter or did you mean HD channels via the Guide? I always have to goto the Guide then pick HD Channels ( I never could get my Harmony to do that automatically).

I will chime in and say that I have had my receiver be unresponsive one morning and not power on. I had to pull the power on it and then it seemed to work after that.


----------



## markbox (Apr 12, 2008)

yarrumc said:


> Am I missing something... there is an HD only filter or did you mean HD channels via the Guide? I always have to goto the Guide then pick HD Channels ( I never could get my Harmony to do that automatically).
> 
> I will chime in and say that I have had my receiver be unresponsive one morning and not power on. I had to pull the power on it and then it seemed to work after that.


_
I have made it a habit to press Guide twice, then page down,
then Select, so that I am always looking at HD only info in 
the Guide. Guess I'm an HD snob ) However, when I set 
Lost as a series link I must have been looking at the unfiltered
Guide and mistakenly set the SD Lost as my series link. That's 
why subsequent viewings of the HD filtered Guide made it appear
as if Lost was not set as a series link.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, Taping History HD while going between CNNHN and Science Channel. Commercial comes on and I click PREV button on the remote....771 Error. Switch back...771 Error.

Run system test. Tuner 1 looks good but tuner 2 reports 0% but says OK.

Check Sat strengths...look good for 101 on tuner 1 but tuner 2 is zeros. Reboot from system menu...all is back to normal.

This is the worst National Release software ever. I have never had these problems before, even on a CE.

This is the third reboot on this box since the last software update. Never had to before except to DL a CE.

Jerry


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

Goodness. These releases keep getting worse and worse. The most problematic is the 30-sec skip issue. Sometimes right after breaking out of skip and sometimes a few minutes later, picture and sound start stuttering. Pressing replay solves the problem most of the time until next time skip is pressed. I Reboot did not help. The menus also keep getting slower each release. This is worse than pre-update HR-10s now.

Do these versions get tested at all? I don't do any trick play or anything outside the ordinary DVR controls and 30-skip.


----------



## bclarke01 (Aug 20, 2006)

We had our first lockup of 0x22b today. RBR to recover. Not sure when the lockup happened; worked fine last night, but didn't record wife's scheduled soaps today. So add us to the list of customer's really unhappy with this update. Reading the release notes for this update suggest that NONE of the "features" or "fixes" are worth this loss of capability. Sure am glad my company doesn't put software out that behaves this way; we'd be out of business after the first failure. A semi-monopoly must sure be nice!

Bruce
Los Altos, CA 
HR20-700


----------



## Nachosgrande (Jul 11, 2007)

I received a software upgrade on 4/29 4:34 AM. I believe this download corrupted my hard drive. all recored programs are gone from the playlist, in addition, all my season passes are gone. This is unbelievable, I had many unwatched shows that are gone. Has this happened to anyone else???

Tried reboot, no help.


----------



## BlueCan (Nov 23, 2007)

I had a lockup this afternoon. No response to front panel buttons or remote.

RBR fixed it.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

skimmilk said:


> Do these versions get tested at all? I don't do any trick play or anything outside the ordinary DVR controls and 30-skip.


Didn't you read the fine print? NR = "Never Reliable"


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Probably a case of someone asleep at the wheel, but last nights HD feed of the Brewers v. Cubs wasn't there for the first hour or so. Then the Padres feed showed up, and finally the correct feed when the game was in the 6th inning.

Also of note, the proper feed began exhibiting audio and video skipping like crazy for a period of 5 minutes, but then it went away.

HR21-700
0x22b
No network, no phone.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

The NR went in Tuesday and last night starting sometime before 23:00 everything in ToDo either recorded the wrong channel (this is a new problem for me), recorded gray/black, or did not record at all. And, yes, false 771 errors culminated the evening.
Menu reset required to correct.

Certainly, the worst NR in almost a year for HR20 and HR21 from my experience (I did not have the dead DD problems others had else I might possibly have considered that worse than 22b by a hair - I do understand the desire to fix that but what happened seems to be a broader hit - the CSRs certainly know about the problems with this NR).


----------



## setox (Dec 25, 2007)

same thing the unit just freezes after a while and cs said there is nothing we can do about it i just have to update the recivers and only offered me $25 credit fn d**


----------



## ntsammy5 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just came home and the receiver was completely frozen and record light was on. Nothing worked - did a RBR and everything is fine.Looked at history and there is no recort of anything recording. I don't like this. Never had any major problems with past software and I havend looked at media sharing yet -- I'm afraid to find out if anything is wrong with that.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

Since the release which I received on 4/23, I've experienced a problem in each recording of the NHL Sharks/Dallas series. I'll begin watching the game from the "List" as the game is recording. Once I catch up to the beginning of the buffer, it's only a matter of time before I get a screen which comes up, asking me if I if I want to stop and save the recording or stop and delete. If I select stop and keep, I have to go back to LIST, and find the recording is actually still in progress. I have two options to get back to the game. I select PLAY from that point, and FF through the recording to catch up. My other option is to change the tuner channel to the game channel and watch LIVE from there.

It's really frustrating to have put up with this functional defect.

Dan


----------



## sdihome (Jul 2, 2007)

I can figure out some of the code speak (acronyms) that are used here, but not all of them. What is RBK, DD, CE? I love the forum and come here for info on HR21-700 DVR ( in plain English, the newest model of a Digital Video Recorder.


----------



## bowling_ogre (May 2, 2008)

I've been experiencing this problem since last Friday. Every 5 hours like clockwork my HR21-700 would freeze up. No response from remote or on the console. Only a RBR or hard power off/on would fix the problem.

So last night I went through and replaced some corroded RG6 between the dish and my receiver. I also cleaned the LNB. Then finally I disconnected my ethernet cable from the back on my HR21.

Since then my signal strength is the same but the transponder readings appear much faster on the screen.

I've also been up and running since 6 pm PST last night without a crash.

Definitely a good sign!

Readings these boards have helped me a lot in the past and thought I should throw in my 2 cents.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

bowling_ogre said:


> I've been experiencing this problem since last Friday. Every 5 hours like clockwork my HR21-700 would freeze up. No response from remote or on the console. Only a RBR or hard power off/on would fix the problem.
> 
> So last night I went through and replaced some corroded RG6 between the dish and my receiver. I also cleaned the LNB. Then finally I disconnected my ethernet cable from the back on my HR21.
> 
> ...


I have wondered for several months now if the RG6 cable is causing most of the problems reported on this forum. When the installer put up my 5 LNB dish, he would not replace the cable and said it was good. I got the numbers off the cable and discovered it was only rated at 1 Ghz. (DirecTV requires 2.5 Ghz for the new dish) So I purchased some new RG6 cable that was rated at 3.0 Ghz and replaced it myself using high quality compression fittings. I have never had a lockup on either of my HR21-700s or any other problems. Is that because I'm using the proper RG6 cable?


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Not quite a lockup, but the system came close last night. The background tuner was recording off of one of my HD local stations and I switched the foreground tuner to the MLBEI Game Mix station (720). For about a tenth of a second, the unit flashed a 771 message and then went away. I'm assuming that this happened because the system was trying to load the Interactive features of that station and was momentarily resource limited. I then went back and forth between foreground channels and every time this glitch occurred while the background show was recording. After the recording stopped, everything was fine again.

This looks like a processor resource issue or lack of memory. If too many concurrent tasks try to run, if goes down a path that leads to lockup.


----------



## jdouglas2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

sorry, wrong thread


----------



## JamesTPDI (Jan 4, 2007)

0x22b Had to do a RBR to regain control of the DVR. Turned on TV for Idol results and could not change channels and the DVR was not recording. Picture was fine.

WHen the DVR finally came back up Idol started to record and the system was normal.

First RBR this year.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

bpratt said:


> I have wondered for several months now if the RG6 cable is causing most of the problems reported on this forum. When the installer put up my 5 LNB dish, he would not replace the cable and said it was good. I got the numbers off the cable and discovered it was only rated at 1 Ghz. (DirecTV requires 2.5 Ghz for the new dish) So I purchased some new RG6 cable that was rated at 3.0 Ghz and replaced it myself using high quality compression fittings. I have never had a lockup on either of my HR21-700s or any other problems. Is that because I'm using the proper RG6 cable?


I just recently rewired my entire home with new RG6 with compression fittings, yet I've had one lockup, just after the 4/23 release. May be the cause for those with really "old" RG6 though


----------



## CrashTest (Mar 19, 2008)

I have had two random lockups so far with an HR21-700. 

One where everything just froze just after clicking "guide" or "list"(can't remember exactly). required a complete unplug as I could not even cycle power with the buttons on the unit.

The second was while the system was off. No response to remote or button presses on the system. Also required an unplug.

In both situations pulling the power cord and rebooting cleared the problem right away.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Tried to turn on my HR21-700 this afternoon. It wouldn't respond to the remote. Shocking I know. I had to Red Button Reboot to get it to work. Who knows how long ago it crashed, what shows weren't recorded.

P O S


----------



## tnflyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have 0x22b downloaded on 4/29 at 4:39am.
I noticed today on my local channel 2 (ABC) that at approx 15 second intervals the audio studders.
This is during live or recorded shows.
I have not noticed this on any other channels.

I have done reset, nothing changed.

Another issue I have see, is that it is slow to respond to remote. Even sometimes have to push button twice to get response. I see DVR light flicker in response to remote button being pushed, so it received the command.
I normally use Logitech Harmony 890, but also tried DirecTV remote that came with receiver.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

My HR20-700 has been flawless until now.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

HR21-700; 0x22b NR loaded on Tuesday AM.
Device has now locked up twice in 24 hours. Had to do an RBR.


----------



## willy wonka (May 4, 2008)

Same here with both issues. I've had to RBR twice and my 30 (ABC) has audio/visual studders. I tried to rewind and play it back from the buffer but it just locks up.



tnflyboy said:


> I have 0x22b downloaded on 4/29 at 4:39am.
> I noticed today on my local channel 2 (ABC) that at approx 15 second intervals the audio studders.
> This is during live or recorded shows.
> I have not noticed this on any other channels.
> ...


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

I have had to do several rebooots with my HR20 700 but not the 100. I randomly lose a few channels, seems not to care which satellite it is on as I have lost local PBS in SD and VSGFHD. Also had at least one corrupt recording and in that case I actually tuned to the channel just after the program started as it was a hockey game on 604. D* had me do two rbr's with a search for "deletearchive: in the middle, Can't say it did the trick as it has only been one day.


----------



## snoocher312 (May 25, 2007)

This is the worst national release yet for me on the HR21-700. Issues carried over from previous releases:

1) Random screen savers coming on during live TV/To Do List watching (not paused).
2) Slow response in guide (no animation, using RF).

Those I can live with. This one is a critical defect that DTV should have caught:

Recordings just don't happen. They are on the to do list, the message pops up that the channel needs to be changed 2 mins before the scheduled start, click ok...then the channel doesn't ever change. Click to the show that is supposedly recording, the status bar is orange and 'thinks' it is recording, but it isn't.

Then check the to do list and there are shows in the past (today) that NEVER recorded still listed in it.

All I can say, DTV, is that features like networking, media share, on demand, game lounge, 'game search' are cool for some, but the CORE functionality of your product, the one we all paid a lot of money to lease, is to record our shows so we can watch them when we want. If you can't pass this simple test, don't push out a national release.

Your testers and developers failed miserably this time.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

I've had a couple of recordings on HD channels, last one was last CSI Miami on CBS that when played back started in 4x3 letterbox with the borders on the right and left with NO Dobly Digital. 2-5min in to the program HD kicks in and the picture jumps to fullscreen and Dolby Digital comes on. 

Not sure whether this is software or broadcaster related but this is the 2nd time i've seen this.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Colonel Badger said:


> I've had a couple of recordings on HD channels, last one was last CSI Miami on CBS that when played back started in 4x3 letterbox with the borders on the right and left with NO Dobly Digital. 2-5min in to the program HD kicks in and the picture jumps to fullscreen and Dolby Digital comes on.
> 
> Not sure whether this is software or broadcaster related but this is the 2nd time i've seen this.


That is the broadcaster. We see it on the local networks all the time. Saw it on Cable when I had it too.

Jerry


----------



## ryank1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Constant lock ups and picture freezes, Called Directv and was told that it is a known issue and that they have no fix, nor do they have a timeframe for a fix. Have to reboot system 3 times a day.


----------



## BHYDE-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had delayed so long in going HD because it meant giving up my much-loved TIVO for the DirecTV DVR. Last fall, however, I made the leap. After having no significant problems with my HR20, I added a HR21 and a second HD set, but since the latest software download the HR21 has:

1. Gone dead for several days (from 4-24 to 4-30). I eventually cured this problem after several soft (red re-set) and hard (pulling plug) reboots.

2. Given me the 771 message last night.

3. Said no signal on tuner one. I changed the cables coming into the dvr, but still didn't get any signal on one tuner. Finally, a red re-set reboot cleared the problem.

I hope this isn't an augur of things to come and that DTV solves this problem..

I have been using a Series 3 Tivo and Comcast basic for the broadcast networks in HD, since DTV doesn't bring my local abc or pbs station in HD, but had hoped that eventually DTV would bring in all the locals in HD. 

This new set of problems with the HR21 makes me hope that I haven't begun to have the many problems with the DirecTV DVR reported here in previous years that led me to delay going HD. But at least Tivo is a backup. (And as I have said in earlier posts, whenever we have a choice between the HR21 or Tivo, we always seem to choose the Tivo. It's just easier and more competent, although without as many bells and whistles - I do love the "Mix" channels for sunday ticket and MLB-EI.)


----------



## GolfGuyCA (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in the boat of the those encountering issues with this latest release.

1. A couple of days ago I saw the 771 error on tuner 2 and was forced to do a RBR to correct the problem.

2. Once the RBR reboot was complete, I noticed that I'd lost all of my prioritizer entries. It looks like some items that were listed in History didn't actually record. I've had to manually re-enter all of my Prioritizer items.

3. Now I'm seeing quite a few channels with no titles for many of the shows.

Up until this latest release, I'd only had sporadic problems that were easy to deal with. But this latest batch of problems is a major pain.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This release should now be on all receivers.


----------



## randycat (May 21, 2007)

hr20-100, hr21-700
networked, esata(both w/ different brands)
hdmi, etc
have 022d,
still locking up (both) 4-5x day


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I have 022B on my box and I have been having frequent lock ups. It is really frustrating. The box has been fine since we got it last Feb, now this! It varies on how it locks up. Some days it has a full video with sound, no response from remote or on machine buttons. Sometimes it is just a black screen but the remote can bring up guide and info, sluggish but it still brings it up. We have done multiple RBRs. I just had to do one last night. This is unacceptable to push out software that almost completely cripples our boxes. Come on D, just fix the problem!


----------



## michaelp95 (Jan 17, 2008)

I just got my first 771 error, recording the HD Star Wars, blank recording had to reboot. I havent had one problem since December, lets I hope this isnt the beginning of problems.


----------



## dan_s1942 (Feb 20, 2008)

sailermon said:


> I have a problem with this latest SW release that I have not observed before.
> 
> I have experienced freezing of the picture during FF and live viewing. I hope this is a one time anomaly that won't reappear.


This happens to me all the time and I'm on my 2nd HR21 this one is not as bad as the first one but still irritating. My other HR21 is ok thinking it may be current to the unit as this is 2 units doing the same thing. If anyone has a solution post it please.


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

Feel like venting:
I am frustrated beyond belief with these problems. I've been a long time customer (since 1997) and have easily spent over $10K (a bulk of that was 2 HR10-250's I bought when they were 1K) on equipment and have convinced many friends and coworkers to become customers. I can say that for the first time I have thought about leaving. I was tired of what I felt were beta tests for the HR20 (it is finally running half decently). With these latest issues on the HR21 I have become fed up. I've had to resort to connecting a PC to one of my sets that has an HR21 so that I can go to the broadcasters website to watch missed shows (abc.com, fox.com, etc...). I still have a couple of HR10-250's connected and those tanks just keep working. In the time that I switched to DTV's dvr's, (over 18 months for me now) I have not had to boot the HR10-250's once. I haven't had to do anything to them. I keep them as backups for when the DTV dvr's screwup and don't record something. They just work. I don't even know what software version they are running. I think that DTV dumped TiVO too soon.

ok...thanks I feel better now.


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

I made the leap to HD and got hr-21 and a regular hd receiver, thankfully and smartly I have all my tivo's active, I have a total of 9 boxes on my account, and yes they all are at my house. At the main tv I have a directivo and the HR-21 seating side by side and pretty much they record the same stuff except the HR-21 records only HD material. 

Well... since last week the HR-21 can't play anything that has been recorded, it freezes every minute or so, it lasts from 10 to 30 seconds up to 3 to 10 minutes! This is just unacceptable, a DVR that you can not use to watch recoded shows, how about that. I have call Directv several times since last week and ofcourse their response is reset the box... They know and I know that is not the solution... Their programers need to get their SSSSS&&!!!!%%%t together and put out something that works even if they need to strip the software of functionality but make it reliable.

And we are asking them to do Double Channel Buffers, Hmmm good luck.

Please fix the problem... and when we call all I want to hear is YES WE KNOW THERE IS A PROBLEM AND WE ARE WORKING ON IT.

Now here a thought, if you would open your box, maybe we could fix It?


----------



## Sugarlander (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, I guess the honeymoon is over for me and my HR-21. Two resets preceded by brief 771 in two days. Prior to this, had a lockup when trying to access the menu to check signal strength. Signals are great on all satellites and both tuners. Got to be the new software. I'm not one to complain much but this is getting old. I had flawless performance from the box prior to this software.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

"Unsupported Audio Signal" on my TV KDF50E2000 when viewing HDMI after a little while, after trickplay.


----------

